# East Mids October TTOC Meet - Thurs 18th @ 7:30pm



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi

Next East Mids meet is on Thursday 18th October, meeting at 7:30pm at the East Midlands McArthur Glen Retail Park:

http://www.eastmidlandsdesigneroutlet.com/

East Midlands Designer Outlet, Mansfield Road, South Normanton, Derbyshire. DE55 2JW.

We'll be there till about 8pm to allow everyone to turn up before starting the cruise.

Note we've switched to the third Thursday this month due to not being too close to the Audi Driver weekend.

For food we're thinking Indian so I'll find somewhere to book when I get numbers of who's coming. I'll also get a cruise planned out again


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi nick

Will be their mate also did you get my pm about the valance

Cheers

Phil


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

ah ha found it!

Yep I can say I should be there- have plate, have insurance, will drive!


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

I may no longer have my TT when the time comes for this meet  

Other priorities dictate having to get a cheaper car to run overall. I will definately come back to TT ownership in the future, though!

Hopefully see you all soon!

Edit: Oh and I haven't received any NIPs so far for that little scare on the M42 (It's been 2 weeks)


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

Are you saying you wont be attending or just that you wont be coming in a tt?

......two weeks already?! thats gone quick!

Probably so fast it didnt catch the plate 

Noticing your tt is a three litre- why dont you just go for a 150bhp?


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

-charlotte- said:


> Are you saying you wont be attending or just that you wont be coming in a tt?
> ......two weeks already?! thats gone quick!
> Probably so fast it didnt catch the plate
> Noticing your tt is a three litre- why dont you just go for a 150bhp?


If all goes as planned, the car I'm changing to is a MK6 Golf GT TSI. A lot cheaper to run, but not too far down in the performance side. Not a big fan of the MK1 TT unfortunately, even though there are some good looking ones around here!


----------



## Olivea0121 (Jan 21, 2012)

I will be there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum_TT225 (Jul 26, 2012)

I think I will be attending this one, will be my first meet so will be good to put some names to faces and see what other TTs are in the east mids.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

It's good to see all these new faces, We do have a good night
Nick always finds good roads to diver down also great food.
Avyi sorry to hear your changing you tt hope one day you will be back.

See you all soon.

Phil.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Avyi, Just because you no longer have that V6 of yours is no reason not to come along mate. Should have got a TDI TT, 800 miles out of a tank that's 600 more than your V6 Avyi, but hey. Come show your face all the same 

Sounds like a few new people for the next one, might need a huge table as the 10 seater might not be enough 

@Phil,
Getting the diffuser sprayed this week and they are fitting it for me when I go to pick it up. Roll on Monday


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi dave

Nice one mate, I still got to order mine
Put some photos up mate when you go it done
Bet it will look ace

By the way your son's tt is really nice , that was a good find mate.

Phil


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I will do Phil,

Luke will be coming in his TT, some pictures of his TT I took.

21....I don't know :roll: I just wish it was because he had rich parents


----------



## Olivea0121 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nyxx said:


> I will do Phil,
> 
> Luke will be coming in his TT, some pictures of his TT I took.
> 
> 21....I don't know :roll: I just wish it was because he had rich parents


I wish I had rich parents lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi dave

Nice photos mate

Phil


----------



## dtsdesignz (Dec 6, 2011)

I'll see you all there!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

@Phil
As you ask mate. http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=299505


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I will be coming along  I wonder if Paul will bring his TT this time :roll:


----------



## jamest87 (Sep 11, 2012)

Ill be there, its my first TTOC meet lol.

Indian is good with me.

My car is an avus TTQS Revo stg 2.

James


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

jamest87 said:


> Ill be there, its my first TTOC meet lol.
> 
> Indian is good with me.
> 
> ...


Brilliant, looking like an awesome meet!


----------



## mp302044 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi, I'll try and make it for the meet just to say hello. Won't stay for the food this time though.

Cheers,

John
New TTOC member


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

mp302044 said:


> Hi, I'll try and make it for the meet just to say hello. Won't stay for the food this time though.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


Great, we'll be at the meeting point for a good half hour or so, so please come along and say hi. Up to you but you could always join in the cruise which will be 20 - 30 mins max before you leave us? Either way we'll look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, just booked the table for Thursday night for half 8 at the Vhojon Indian in Mansfield. Should give us time to meet at the retail park to allow everyone to turn up and then have a cruise again.

Menu is here if you want to have a look:

http://www.vhojon.co.uk/Vhojon_Menu_Final.pdf

See you all then.


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Paul's banned from eating curries after his birthday trump the other week


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

This is tonight everyone!!!

See you all at the top of the car park - furthest away from the retail park itself.

Cheers!


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

I was nearly stupid enough to ask how I would know I was approaching the right people...... Then realised maybe all the audi signs would give it away! 

So if I just turn up at eastmidlands outlet Ill see everyone?


----------



## wantastic (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey guys (n gals)!

Got the message ages ago but been too busy to post on here... I'm in though, looking forward to the cruise and curry and see some familiar faces again!

See you all later!

Wan


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

-charlotte- said:


> I was nearly stupid enough to ask how I would know I was approaching the right people...... Then realised maybe all the audi signs would give it away!
> 
> So if I just turn up at eastmidlands outlet Ill see everyone?


If you come into the car park and head up the main car park to the left we'll all be at the top - furthest away from the shops out the way. But There should be a good number of us tonight so you'll be fine


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Just about to leave so i will see you in a bit, don't go without me


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Just got home 
Another great night,nice food, great drive to, thanks nick.

Also Great to see new face's and and nice cars as well

Hope you all got home safe.

See you all again soon

Phil


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Yep good night had by all I think, cheers Nick for the drive and nice to see the new faces. Nice TT CharlotTTE, I am sure your car may be mapped already.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Steve

She just need to lean how to get off the lights lol lol lol   

Phil


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Another big thumbs up for the great night. Cheers Nick.
Well attended & great to meet everyone.
Same time next month?

+1 for the remap! Too quick for standard


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Spaceman10 said:


> Steve
> 
> She just need to lean how to get off the lights lol lol lol
> 
> Phil


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I think your right mate :lol: :lol: Women drivers! :wink:


----------



## wantastic (Apr 19, 2012)

Just got back here, was a good nite, cheers for arranging that! Glad I had plenty of fuel in before I set off, I gotta top up in the morning now 

Nice to see you all again anyway, and meet the new peeps! When's the next meet? :wink:

Wan


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

I must say I also think her tt been mapped

Nice car

Phil


----------



## wantastic (Apr 19, 2012)

I was behind her and had to give it some beans, to be fair it's a good excuse to setup on a long stretch and see who's quickest!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Next meet looks like the 8th November going back to the second tuesday of the month as usual


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

It was good fun


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Nem said:


> Next meet looks like the 8th November going back to the second tuesday of the month as usual


Sorry Nick but the second Tuesday is the 13th Nov. The 8th is the second Thursday mate and I cant make that one [smiley=bigcry.gif] but can if you do mean the second Tuesday being the 13th


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

stevebeechTA said:


> Nice TT CharlotTTE, I am sure your car may be mapped already.


I think you'll find that's just pure driving skill... LOL Did u see my spectacular stall?!!! FACEPALM!! It's the 1st time iv ever stalled it- an right in front of u lot!!!!!!  :lol:

Yeah we had a good night- although I'm renaming the 'cruise' to the 'frantic mad rush' which I feel is far more appropriate! :roll:


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm also renaming my stall to a- give u lot a chance wait!!!! :wink:


----------



## wantastic (Apr 19, 2012)

-charlotte- said:


> I think you'll find that's just pure driving skill...


Yea... I'm sure you mom was saying that at the time


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Charlotte

Next time at the light I will turn my engine off as well to give you a head start lol lol lol


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

-charlotte- said:


> stevebeechTA said:
> 
> 
> > Nice TT CharlotTTE, I am sure your car may be mapped already.
> ...


Women, cars, skill sorry they don't really go together, just like me and spelling really. :lol: :lol: sorry I can not resist an opportunity for a dig like that. I work with women so have to get the digs in whilst I can, :wink:


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

I'd beat you all hands down on foot! :roll:


----------



## -charlotte- (Aug 22, 2012)

And anyway my last car changed gear with the push of a button on the steering wheel- this manual malarkey is just plain pointless hard work


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right I'll try again, the next meet should be the 8th November being the second Thursday, but as Steve can't make it we could move to the third Thursday again making it a month from the last one, and with november being a longer month with 5 thursdays we can then go back to the second Thursday in December and put us back on track.

So Thursday 15th November, followed by Thursday 13th December?


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Sounds good to me Nick, thank you  if that's ok with everyone, having said that, It might also give CharloTTe a chance to practice her standing starts :roll: and get rid of her frustrations with not being able to press her buttons :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi nick / Steve

Fine by me guys

Phil


----------



## wantastic (Apr 19, 2012)

I'll need to check, but if I'm free, then it sounds good to me.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

ofc its fine by me :wink:


----------

